# Ummm... tagging people



## xavieroren (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm just curious... I'm pretty new to messing with profiles and adding stuff. but how do you tag someone in a comment or in your profile?  Thank you very much for any help.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 10, 2009)

Try :iconusername: but with "username" replaced with, well, their user name.

Edit: it also works on the forums. Huh, cool.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 10, 2009)

xavieroren said:


> I'm just curious... I'm pretty new to messing with profiles and adding stuff. but how do you tag someone in a comment or in your profile?  Thank you very much for any help.



This link will explain how its done: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/


----------



## Alex Cross (Jul 13, 2009)

FA also has a nice Wiki page that lists all the available codes.


----------

